# Need easy finish for Boy Scouts Turning Event



## bcoyne (Sep 28, 2009)

I would like to find home made or store bought easy to apply pen finish that is somewhat longer lasting.  We have a Boy Scouts Pen Turning event with 40-50 Scouts each turning a pen. I normally use CA finish, but this will be too difficult for first timers. Tried Hut Friction Polish last night and really do not think it will hold up over time. These pens hopefully will be with the Scouts for a lifetime.

Thanks ahead for your suggestions.

Bob Coyne


----------



## bobskio2003 (Sep 28, 2009)

You didn't say when the event is but Enduro is quick and easy to apply and lasts a long time.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2009)

Any of the friction polishes will absorb into wood over time and turn dull. I also vote for the Enduro for an easier finish that will hold up.

Some method of sealing the wood will help overcome the Polish problem but don't have any suggestions on the tip of my mind to suggest for that. I do use friction polish as a last step with my CA finish but not on bare wood.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2009)

What about using the Mylands set up, use their sanding sealer, and then their friction polish?, I don't know how long the friction polish lasts, but it is over a sealer, and seal the polish wit the Carnuba wax.


----------



## seawolf (Sep 28, 2009)

What about using corian. once turned all that is required is wet sanding and a little plastic polish. There are a lot of colors to choose from.
Just a thought
Mark


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 28, 2009)

What about a quick CA finish?  Here is what I would suggest, sand as usual and then spray some accelerator onto a paper towel and apply while turning.  Using another paper towel, apply thin CA and then wipe onto the pen while turning.  Repeat this three times and complete the CA process with one final wipe down with accelerator.

To improve the finish, buff with white diamond.

It won't be the deep glossy finish we are accustomed to but it will be quick and durable.  Here it is as a list:

Sand as desired.
Wipe with accelerator while turning.
Wipe on thin CA (about 3 drops on a paper towel).
Wipe with accelerator while turning.
Wipe on thin CA (about 3 drops on a paper towel).
Wipe with accelerator while turning.
Wipe on thin CA (about 3 drops on a paper towel).
Wipe with accelerator while turning.
Buff with white diamond.

Turning speed should be about 800-1000 rpm.

Remind all of your Scouts to do a good turn that day 

YIS,
John Edgerton


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 29, 2009)

I vote for using resin blanks. 

Second, Enduro will be the easiest of the quick finishes.

Lastly, a spray finish of some kind, assemble pens at another meeting.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Sep 29, 2009)

I would not risk exposing Scouts to the CA fumes.  I have personally spent the last month dealing with a severe allergic reaction to it, so I know that it happens to some people. You get one kid who is allergic to it, and you have created a serious problem for no good reason. 

The easiest thing to do is to make the pens from acrylic, PR, alumilite, Corian, etc.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 29, 2009)

You know, I have to agree.  Some people can be quite sensitive to CA.  PR will eliminate this problem but, it takes more practice in my opinion to achieve good results with acrylics.  Spraying may be the best overall option but I would allow at least a week to dry before assy.

John


----------



## Sfolivier (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not sure Enduro is really easier than CA (even if it's my favorite finish) but it takes a long time to apply. I usually let the sealer and the finish cure overnight. I don't consider it a quick finish.

Friction polish might not be a bad idea. It's not the most durable if you are trying to make heirloom pens in precious wood. For rewarding-to-make slimlines, handcrafted by kids and therefore with enough problems that the finish might not matter so much, a friction polish or even better wax (Shellawax) might be your best bet. I like Behlen's woodturner finish but the fumes are nasty.

So I recommend Shellawax. Safe, decent and rewarding enough even if it won't age the best.


----------



## Penmaker2 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Finish for Boy Scout Pens*

I agree with shellaway friction polish. It is easy to put on and will get the results that a beginner will love. 

Tom


----------



## wolftat (Sep 30, 2009)

If you use stabilized blanks, you can get away with no finish at all, just a quick buff and it's done.


----------



## sefali (Oct 5, 2009)

Another vote for Corian. It's cheap, easy to turn, easy to "finish", and it's tough enough to last in the hands of a bunch of kids. The worst part about corian is taking the corners off, and you can easily do that with a jig on the bandsaw. There were some great blanks in the individual classifieds just recently, and he probably still has more.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 6, 2009)

If you use 6 or 8 coats of shelawax it can be relatively durable. My daily driver is cocobolo with shelawax and it is standing up fairly well. If you used an oily wood would it be easier to finish?


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 31, 2009)

i agree that PR or acrylic will solve the problem, but as wood is easier to turn i might try spray poly. not incredibly durable but with care it will last far longer than any wax i should think. drys in 15-20 min.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 to DC
if you use cocobolo or bol. rosewood, a polish should last a whole lot longer, as even if the polish wears off the oily smooth wood will stay good looking awhile.

made my dad a cocobolo pen w/just mylands high build and its holding up VERY well, he still gets regular compliments


----------



## djpnevans (Nov 1, 2009)

I would use spray resin.
David


----------

